# Filling in a Concrete Pool



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

I had a call today from a potential customer about wanting to fill in a concrete swimming pool. Before I go meet with the folks, I thought of a couple of questions. 

Do you guys think it necessary to knock some holes in the lower portion of the pool to allow for relief of hydrostatic pressure? Also, do you think it wise to put the busted up concrete from deck into bottom of pool and fill the rest with dirt?

Any thoughts or experiences? Thanks


----------



## WC&T (Feb 22, 2010)

cdkyle said:


> I had a call today from a potential customer about wanting to fill in a concrete swimming pool. Before I go meet with the folks, I thought of a couple of questions.
> 
> Do you guys think it necessary to knock some holes in the lower portion of the pool to allow for relief of hydrostatic pressure? Also, do you think it wise to put the busted up concrete from deck into bottom of pool and fill the rest with dirt?
> 
> Any thoughts or experiences? Thanks


Yes i would hammer out a few holes in the bottom of the pool. Not so worried about hydrostatic pressure, more worried about rain water perking through the soil above and stopping at the concrete. Im not just talking about a few hammer sized holes but take out a few 2 foot squares or so. I would also put the deck in the bottom of the pool but instead of just dumping and throwing chunks in I would stack them with the excavator so that way when you backfill with dirt you can compact properly without having as many voids that will cause the ground to settle later.


----------



## 1idejim (Apr 5, 2010)

WC&T said:


> Yes i would hammer out a few holes in the bottom of the pool. Not so worried about hydrostatic pressure, more worried about rain water perking through the soil above and stopping at the concrete. Im not just talking about a few hammer sized holes but take out a few 2 foot squares or so. I would also put the deck in the bottom of the pool but instead of just dumping and throwing chunks in I would stack them with the excavator so that way when you backfill with dirt you can compact properly without having as many voids that will cause the ground to settle later.


 yes, holes in bottom and a couple in the sides below springline


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Good points WC&T. Thanks


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I've done a few pool demos.

I bust up the bottom pretty good, bust up the sides (down about 2' or more), and any walkways or decking real good and dump all that in the bottom.

But I go one step further and fill with a layer of clean stone, (57's), then a layer of filter cloth to keep the soil separated from the stone. 

Compacted soil over that, and have never had a call back due to settling of the area above the old pool.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

WC&T said:


> Yes i would hammer out a few holes in the bottom of the pool. Not so worried about hydrostatic pressure, more worried about rain water perking through the soil above and stopping at the concrete. Im not just talking about a few hammer sized holes but take out a few 2 foot squares or so. I would also put the deck in the bottom of the pool but instead of just dumping and throwing chunks in I would stack them with the excavator so that way when you backfill with dirt you can compact properly without having as many voids that will cause the ground to settle later.


Remove all of the shell and fill it with clean fill.


----------



## 1idejim (Apr 5, 2010)

bwalley said:


> Remove all of the shell and fill it with clean fill.


 
we've been building pools for what seems like forever and i can honestly say that although removal is the correct way; due to expense, backfilling is the normall way this issue is addressed.

this was also the answer to the question as asked by the op


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Round here I believe we have to crack up the bottom and remove side walls 3' down. Permit office knows and should be informed - customer could get tax break on assesment:thumbup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

bwalley said:


> Remove all of the shell and fill it with clean fill.


$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## joyce05johnson (Apr 5, 2010)

If you plan on a slab on top, presumably placed with reinforcing to control cracking.


----------

